# من التحرير اول بأول



## marcelino (8 أبريل 2011)

*السفاره الاسرائيليه مغلقه لحين اشعار اخر . ومناوشات بين المتظاهرين والشرطه العسكريه فى محاولة لاقتحام السفاره ورفع العلم الفلسطينى . والاعداد تتزايد امام السفاره . والجيش يعزز  الحراسه*

​*المعتصمون بالميدان ينتظرون بيان للمجلس العسكرى يعلن فيه عن حل الحزب الوطنى والمجالس المحليه . واصدار قرار بأحضار مبارك للقاهره ووضعه تحت الاقامه الجبريه ..*

​* عاجل/ المحكمة الشعبية لمبارك تؤجل النطق بالحكم إلي مليونية الجمعة المقبلة بشرم الشيخ*

​*ظباط الجيش المصرى المتواجدون باالميدان: الثورة المضاده  قوية جدا ويوجد من يرتدى ثوب الثورة ويتحايل عليها لاجهاضها!!!*

​*ﻟﻤﺘﻈﺎﻫﺮﻭﻥ فى الاسماعيلية ينصبون الخيام امام مبنى المحافظة ويعلنون عن بدء اعتصام مفتوح حتى اقالة المحافظ وحل المجلس المحلى*

​* وصول المسيرة الطلابية القادمة من جامعة القاهرة وعين شمس الي التحرير*

​* عاجل/ قضاة  مجلس الدوله ينضمون الان لميدان التحرير...*

​*هتاف ضباط الجيش بزيهم العسكري في الميدان الآن ,, ديكتاتور ديكتاتور والطنـطاوي عليه الدور*

​*الطائرات الحربية تعاود التحليق فوق ميدان التحرير والهتافات ( الشعب يريد اسقاط المشير)*

​*عاجل/ عمليات الكرّ والفرّ مازالت مستمرة فى حى النور  بشرم الشيخ بين الشرطة وبعض المتظاهرين بعد منعهم من صلاة الجمعه بمسجد المصطفى.. سيتم رفع الصور لاحقا *

​


----------



## marcelino (8 أبريل 2011)

* تظاهرات مستمره من صلاة الجمعه حتى الان ببنى سويف والمنصورة ..*


----------



## marcelino (8 أبريل 2011)

*      ضباط جيش ينضمون لثوار التحرير*

 [YOUTUBE]XSqKXRrfjcE&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أبريل 2011)

*هتاف ضباط الجيش بزيهم العسكري في الميدان الآن ,, ديكتاتور ديكتاتور والطنـطاوي عليه الدور
نععععععم !!!
الكلام ده لوصح هيبقى خطيييييير جدااااا وله معنى مش تمام
ربنا يستر*


----------



## marcelino (8 أبريل 2011)

*شباب التحرير:بدأ ينصب الخيام واعلن اعتصام مفتوح لمدة7 ايام بداية من اليوم حتى تنفيذ مطالب الثورة. ويحذر انه فى حالة عدم تنفيذمطالب الثورة سيكون  15  ابريل جمعة اسقاط المشير.*


----------



## marcelino (8 أبريل 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *هتاف ضباط الجيش بزيهم العسكري في الميدان الآن ,, ديكتاتور ديكتاتور والطنـطاوي عليه الدور
> نععععععم !!!
> الكلام ده لوصح هيبقى خطيييييير جدااااا وله معنى مش تمام
> ربنا يستر*




*خلى بالك ان المشير قال قريب انه كان قى محاولات انقلاب كتير من جوة الجيش
بس هو كان بيلحقها .. اكيد مش كل الجيش بيموت فيه يعنى كل نظام او هيئه وليها مناهضيها من داخلها هى
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *خلى بالك ان المشير قال قريب انه كان قى محاولات انقلاب كتير من جوة الجيش
> بس هو كان بيلحقها .. اكيد مش كل الجيش بيموت فيه يعنى كل نظام او هيئه وليها مناهضيها من داخلها هى
> *​



*انا اول مره اسمع بموضوع الانقلاب ده 
يمكن علشان الفضائيات متكلمتش فيه 
اممممم يمكن علشان كده رولا قالت فى وسط كلامها امبارح انه ممنوع الكلام عن الجيش 
بس فعلا ده شىء خطير جداااا ومش وقته نهائى
خلاص ده اخر خط دفاعى لينا جوه وبره البلد 
مش متخيله لو حصل انقلاب وانشغل الجيش بمشاكله ممكن يحصلنا ايه
حقيقى شىء يخوف
ربنا يستر*


----------



## marcelino (8 أبريل 2011)

* صورة مسيرة لشباب الاخوان متجهه الى مبنى السفاره الاسرائيلية ..*

*






*


----------



## besm alslib (8 أبريل 2011)

*ضباط الجيش المنضمون للثوار يعلنون اعتصاماً، ويؤكدون على بقائهم ويطلبون الدعم والحماية من الجموع الموجوده هناك*


----------



## besm alslib (8 أبريل 2011)

*عاجل/ مصدر عسكري: بدأنا التحقُّق من صحة انتماء ضباط بالتحرير للقوات المسلحة*


----------



## besm alslib (8 أبريل 2011)

*شفت خبر غاظني بس مش هنقلو لان هني شو دخلون اساسا بسوريا*
​


----------



## besm alslib (8 أبريل 2011)

*عاجل/ مصدر عسكرى. المجلس العسكرى بصدد اصدار بيان الليلة*


----------



## ananas (8 أبريل 2011)

* صدقونى اخبار لاتطمأن بالمرة ربنا يستر على مصرنا الحبيبة اللتى احتضنت المسيح لة كل المجد ​*​​


----------



## besm alslib (8 أبريل 2011)

*المئات يتظاهرون أمام السفارة الإسرائيلية ويطالبون بطرد السفير*​ 

  الجمعة، 8 أبريل  2011 - 17:16​ 




جانب من احتجاجات المصريين لإدانة المجازر الإسرائيلية فى قطاع عزة - صورة أرشيفية​
*
* 
*كتب محمد أسعد وأحمد متولى *​ *
* 
*تظاهر اليوم الجمعة، مئات الأشخاص أمام مقر السفارة الإسرائيلية  بالجيزة، وانضم إليه عدد كبير من سكان العقارات المجاورة لمبنى السفارة،  وطالبوا بطرد السفير الإسرائيلى وقطع العلاقات مع الكيان الصهيونى، وذلك  رداً على المجازر الإسرائيلية فى قطاع غزة، كما طالبوا بوقف تصدير الغاز. *

* بدأت المظاهرات بعدد قليل ثم بدأت أعداد المتظاهرين فى الارتفاع بعدما انضم  إليهم سكان العقارات المجاورة لمبنى السفارة، وندد المتظاهرون بهجوم قوات  الاحتلال على غزة مؤخرا. *

* وطالب المتظاهرون رجال القوات المسلحة المتواجدين فى المنطقة، بضرورة إزالة  العلم الإسرائيلى، من العقار الموجود به مبنى السفارة، وهددوا بالاعتصام  أمام مبنى السفارة مالم يتم الاستجابة لمطالبهم.*



*اليوم السابع *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أبريل 2011)

besm alslib قال:


> *شفت خبر غاظني بس مش هنقلو لان هني شو دخلون اساسا بسوريا*
> ​



*مالك بس يا قمررر مين مضايقك 
اوعى تخلى حد يوقع بيننا :t4:*


----------



## besm alslib (8 أبريل 2011)

ثوار التحرير أمام سفارة إسرائيل

         الجمعة, 08 أبريل 2011 17:57          










  كتب- محمد معوض وسمر مجدي:                  



* انتقل  حوالي 2000 متظاهر من ميدان التحرير عقب إجراء المحاكمة الشعبية للرئيس  السابق مبارك الي مقر السفارة الاسرائيلية سيرا علي الاقدام.     **وردد المتظاهرون فور وصولهم لمقر السفارة "يافلسطين يافلسطين "، وطالبوا  برفع الحصار الاسرائيلي علي قطاع غزة ووقف الأعمال الإجرامية التي يمارسها  العدوان الاسرائيلي في الساعات القليلة الماضية والتي ادت لاستشهاد  امرأتين فلسطينيتين، وحدد المتظاهرون يوم 15 مايو كموعد للانتفاضة  الفلسطينية الثالثة .*
 *ويتواجد فى الميدان حاليا طيران مكثف للقوات المسلحة يحلق في سماء  الميدان ويتتبع خطوات المتظاهرين الي الميدان، وبعض الطائرات تتبع  المتظاهرين اثناء مسيرتهم للسفارة الاسرائيلية .*​


----------



## besm alslib (8 أبريل 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *مالك بس يا قمررر مين مضايقك
> اوعى تخلى حد يوقع بيننا :t4:*




*هو حد يقدر اساسا **يوقع بينا *:smil11:

*بس منزلين علم سوريا وكاتبين عليه الله سوريا حريه وبس *

*وكاتبين مش هنتخلي عن سوريا ومش عارفه ايه هما مالهم بسوريا يخلوهم بحالهم ولا عايزين يخربوها هههههههههه*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أبريل 2011)

besm alslib قال:


> *هو حد يقدر اساسا **يوقع بينا *
> 
> *بس منزلين علم سوريا وكاتبين عليه الله سوريا حريه وبس *
> 
> *وكاتبين مش هنتخلي عن سوريا ومش عارفه ايه هما مالهم بسوريا يخلوهم بحالهم ولا عايزين يخربوها هههههههههه*​



*مش يمكن دول السوريين اللى فى مصر وعامليين انهم مصريين علشان يوقعوا بيننا :thnk0001:
ههههههههه متقلقيش يا حبيبتى انشالله مفيش خراب ولا حاجه *


----------



## besm alslib (8 أبريل 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *مش يمكن دول السوريين اللى فى مصر وعامليين انهم مصريين علشان يوقعوا بيننا
> 
> 
> يمكن بس كل الكم ده سوريين بمصر اشك هههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههه متقلقيش يا حبيبتى انشالله مفيش خراب ولا حاجه *




*آميـــــــــــــــــــــن *​


----------



## besm alslib (8 أبريل 2011)

*لكلام  عن مليونية الزحف لشرم الشيخ سذاجة.. المجلس  العسكرى لو مش هيقدر يحاكم  مبارك  فعليه بالرحيل . وليأتى من يستطيع تحقيق مطالب المصريين.*


----------



## besm alslib (8 أبريل 2011)

*السفاره الاسرائيلية الان*​ 




​


----------



## besm alslib (8 أبريل 2011)

*من  امام السفارة الاسرائيلية / المتظاهرون يرفضون الرحيل من امام السفارة حتى  رحيل السفير عن مصر وذالك بعد ان قام العاملين بالسفارة برفع علم اسرائيلى  صغير بعد ان ازالو العلم الكبير مما اثار غضب الثوار*


----------



## besm alslib (8 أبريل 2011)

*العلم الفلسطيني يرتفع علي السفارة الأسرائيلية .. تصوير وائل عباس


في مقطع فيديو بس مش منزل على اليوتيوب 
*​


----------



## besm alslib (8 أبريل 2011)

*عاجل/ اسرائيل تطالب الحكومه المصريه بحماية رعاياها فى مصر وتدعوهم للعوده على وجه السرعه*


----------



## تيمو (8 أبريل 2011)

ما إحنا قلنا ستعم الفوضى

انها فوضة الشعوب حين ينكسر حاجز الخوووف


ما خلاااااااااااااااااااااااص حاجز الخوف انكسر ، وانكسر معه أي شيء يمت للإحترام بصلة ، يُريدون محاكمات شعبية؟؟ يُريدون نصب محكمة لرمزهم مبارك؟ يا عم لو مبارك أجرم فيهم متل الحكّام التانيين كان قلنا معهم حق ، ولكن هؤلاء بالفعل أثبتوا أنهم شوية عيال فيس بوك ، 

حاجز الخوف انكسر ، وستعم الفوضى ، ويريدون تصدير الفوضى لسوريا ، وكمان شوي للأردن واليمن ودول الخليج ، تباً لشوية العيال الذين يريدون تخريب مسيرة بلد متعب اقتصادياً ، يُعاني من فقر وانفجارات سكانية ... كان الأجدر أن يحاكموا أنفسهم لأنهم بأفعالهم تسببوا بخسائر أظن أنها أكثر من سنوات الفساد الذي يدّعون أن مبارك سببه !!!


----------



## السندبادعرب (8 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> * صورة مسيرة لشباب الاخوان متجهه الى مبنى السفاره الاسرائيلية ..*
> 
> *
> 
> ...




 هو اى حد ضد  اسرئيل يبقى اخوان 

الشعب المصرى كله يكره اسرئيل

ده صوره لاحمد عيد الممثل هو ادام السفاره واعتقد انه مش اخوان !!!!!

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000481910734#!/photo.php?fbid=128680727209045&set=a.103652329711885.5178.103622369714881&comments


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 أبريل 2011)

*سيحكم الرعاع مصر بسبب غباوة طنطاوى ....*


----------



## BITAR (8 أبريل 2011)

*متابع*
* وسأشارك فى المظاهرات قريبا جدا *​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (8 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> * اكيد مش كل الجيش بيموت فيه يعنى كل نظام او هيئه وليها مناهضيها من داخلها هى*​


 

*تصدق اول مره نتفق في راي...انت صح...*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 أبريل 2011)

[YOUTUBE]qN4EJbVwLuU[/YOUTUBE]

فيديو يوضح لحظة الزحف نحو سفارة اسرائيل منذ ساعات​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 أبريل 2011)

أنضمام 8 ظباط من الجيش جدد الي المتظاهرين في ميدان التحرير وسط فرحه عااارمه في الميدان​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> أنضمام 8 ظباط من الجيش جدد الي المتظاهرين في ميدان التحرير وسط فرحه عااارمه في الميدان​



*ليس كل من ارتدى افرول فهو ضابط*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 أبريل 2011)

هام/أكد الظباط الموجودين في الميدان أن هدفهم ليس الأنقلاب العسكري وأكدوا أنهم لو أرادوا القيام بالأنقلاب العسكري لكانوا قاموا به منذ قيام الثوره وأكدوا أنهم ممثلين عن زملائهم الظباط​


----------



## BITAR (8 أبريل 2011)

*بهذه المناسبه *
*اصدرت القوات المسلحه بيان*
* بأنة كل من يرتدى ملابس عسكرية سيتعرض للمحاكمة العسكرية*​


----------



## fredyyy (8 أبريل 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ليس كل من ارتدى افرول فهو ضابط*





*بعض الصور أظهرتهم رافعين ( كارنهاتهم ) *

*الأمور ستتكشف قريبًا *

*الناس ملِّت من التباطئ *
*كل الصحف بنفس العناويينن لنفس الموضوعات كل يوم ولا تقدم ملحوظ *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 أبريل 2011)

هتافات لاسقاط النائب العام​


----------



## marcelino (8 أبريل 2011)

*انا لسه جاى من هناك مافيش عسكرى واحد ولا شرطه ولا جيش 

بس سمعت من واحدة على المنصه بتقول لازم نحمى الظباط اللى وقفوا معانا

ليه الناس دى تتحاكم عملوا ايه !!
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *انا لسه جاى من هناك مافيش عسكرى واحد ولا شرطه ولا جيش
> 
> بس سمعت من واحدة على المنصه بتقول لازم نحمى الظباط اللى وقفوا معانا
> 
> ...


 حمدالله علي السلامه يا مارسوا 
استلم بقي انت الاخبار 
علشان انا زهقت منها


----------



## marcelino (8 أبريل 2011)

*جديد/ مسيرة اخرى  تتجه الى السفاره السوريه بشارع عبد الرحيم صبرى بالدقى للتضامن مع الشعب السورى وتنديدا بقتل المتظاهرين*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *انا لسه جاى من هناك مافيش عسكرى واحد ولا شرطه ولا جيش
> 
> بس سمعت من واحدة على المنصه بتقول لازم نحمى الظباط اللى وقفوا معانا
> 
> ...




*من القوانين العسكريه
ان ممنوع اي فرد تبع القوات المسلحه
انه يشترك في مظاهره او حزب سياسي
واللي يعمل كده يتعرض لمحاكمه عسكريه​*


----------



## marcelino (8 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *من القوانين العسكريه
> ان ممنوع اي فرد تبع القوات المسلحه
> انه يشترك في مظاهره او حزب سياسي
> واللي يعمل كده يتعرض لمحاكمه عسكريه​*



*لا اشتركوا الصبح يابنى ومتصورين شوف الفيديو اللى فى اول صفحه
*​


----------



## marcelino (9 أبريل 2011)

* خيمة الضباط في قلب ميدان التحرير الان واحد ظباط الجيش مرفوع على الاعناق*






​


----------



## marcelino (9 أبريل 2011)

*عاجل/ المجلس العسكرى يطلب من اسرائيل السماح له بادخال  1000 فرد من افراد القوات المسلحه الى شرم الشيخ واسرائيل ترفض... نقلا عن التليفيزيون الاسرائيلى*


----------



## marcelino (9 أبريل 2011)

*هام: 10 سيارات امن مركزى تصل الان الى ميدان التحرير والمعتصمين يرددون شعارات .. الجدع جدع والجبان جبان واحنا ياجدع هنموت فى الميدان..والشباب يحيطون ب خيم ظباط الجيش المعتصمين معهم خوفا من القاء القبض عليهم . والشباب يقفلون مداخل ومخارج الميدان.*


----------



## marcelino (9 أبريل 2011)

*عاجل/ مسئول عسكرى  يصل الى الميدان ويطالب من المعتصمين فض الاعتصام . والمعتصمين يرفضون*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *لا اشتركوا الصبح يابنى ومتصورين شوف الفيديو اللى فى اول صفحه
> *​




*عارف انهم اشتركوا في المظاهرات
انا بقول ان ده ممنوع ع افراد القوات المسلحه
عشان كده هيتقدموا للمحاكمه العسكريه
افراد الجيش ممنوعين تماما من المظاهرات والانتخابات
والاحزاب السياسيه واي نشاط سياسي في مصر ​*


----------



## marmora jesus (9 أبريل 2011)

اممممممممم
ربنا يستر​


----------



## marcelino (9 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *عارف انهم اشتركوا في المظاهرات
> انا بقول ان ده ممنوع ع افراد القوات المسلحه
> عشان كده هيتقدموا للمحاكمه العسكريه
> افراد الجيش ممنوعين تماما من المظاهرات والانتخابات
> والاحزاب السياسيه واي نشاط سياسي في مصر ​*



*انا فاهم علشان كدة بصيت لما روحت دلوقتى مشوفتش بس الاخبار اللى نقلتها دلوقتى بتقول انهم لسه موجودين وسطهم بس مش ظاهرين علنى
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أبريل 2011)

*الاخبار كلها مقلقه ومتطمنش
ربنا يستر *


----------



## noraa (9 أبريل 2011)

احسن كما تدين تدان  المشير مساعدش الرئيس انة بيق ماسك البلد فترة كمان وسهل للشعب انهم يخلعةا الرئيس ودلوقتى هيخلعوةةةةةةةةةةةة


----------



## jesus.my.life (9 أبريل 2011)

مؤكد | مراسل شبكة رصد : سيارات صاعقة تتدخل الى الميدان الان .. والمتظاهرين يرددون " سلمية سلمية "
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *انا فاهم علشان كدة بصيت لما روحت دلوقتى مشوفتش بس الاخبار اللى نقلتها دلوقتى بتقول انهم لسه موجودين وسطهم بس مش ظاهرين علنى
> *​




*لو فعلا المتظاهرين بيحموهم دلوقتي
يبقي الجيش مش هيقدر يتصرف معاهم دلوقتي
عشان المتظاهرين مش يقلبوا عليهم

لسه شايف فيديو لاحد الظباط اللي هتفوا ضد الجيش
فيديو يوضح حقيقته وهو متصور مع بنات كتير
مردتش انزله هنا بس اكيد انت شوفته

لحد دلوقتي محدش فاهم دول تبع ايه
عايزين يعملوا انقلاب في الجيش
ولا ايه غرضهم بالظبط​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 أبريل 2011)

noraa قال:


> احسن كما تدين تدان  المشير مساعدش الرئيس انة بيق ماسك البلد فترة كمان وسهل للشعب انهم يخلعةا الرئيس ودلوقتى هيخلعوةةةةةةةةةةةة




*والمشير كان المفروض يساعد الرئيس ازاي
يأمر الجيش انه يضرب الشعب ولا ايه
وانتي فكره ان الموضوع بالسهوله دي قوي
عشان المتظاهرين يخلعوا المشير 
ربنا يستر ع مصر​*


----------



## esambraveheart (9 أبريل 2011)

*خراب بكل معني الكلمه
لعبة فلسطينيه حمساويه  قذرة بالتواطؤ مع الاخوان المسلمين و باشتراك و اشراف حزب الله 
يريدون جر مصر رغما عن انفها لحرب مع اسرائيل و يريدون توريط الجيش المصرى ليحل لهم مشاكلهم في غزه مع الاسرائيليين و الخاسر الاوحد هو مصر و شعبها و اقتصادها الذي سيدمر و  سلامها و امنها اللذان سيتلاشيان .
لو جعتم يا مصريين من خسائر حرب تخوضونها مع اسرائيل فلن يطعمكم لا الفلسطيني و لا غيره و سيكونون هم اول الشامتين في مصر و المصريين ​*


----------



## marmora jesus (9 أبريل 2011)

عاجل - هروب عدد كبير من المعتصمين في ميدان التحرير إلى ماسبيرو وميدان طلعت حرب وكوبري قصر النيل خوفاً من بطش الشرطة العسكرية بعد وقوع إصابات بالجملة وإعتقالات .. وإختفاء ضباط القوات المسلحة المعتصمين في الميدان !!


انا دي جاتلي علي الفيس دلوقتي
بس مش عارفة صح ولا​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (9 أبريل 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *
> *
> *لو جعتم يا مصريين من خسائر حرب تخوضونها مع اسرائيل فلن يطعمكم لا الفلسطيني و لا غيره و سيكونون هم اول الشامتين في مصر و المصريين *​


 

*اول مرة اتفق مع حضرتك في حاجه...*​


----------



## marcelino (9 أبريل 2011)

*الأمن المركزى يقتحم ميدان التحرير.. واعتقال الضباط المعتصمين*


*  السبت، 9 أبريل  2011 - 03:44*​ *




                            ميدان التحرير*​ ​ 
 *فى مفاجئة غير متوقعة، اقتحمت قوات من الأمن المركزى فجر اليوم، السبت، ميدان التحرير، فى محاولة لفض الاعتصام بالميدان، فى الوقت الذى قامت فيه وحدة من القوات المسلحة باعتقال الضباط المعتصمين بالميدان.*

* وقال شهود عيان، إنهم فوجئوا بقوات الأمن المركزى ووحدات مدرعة باقتحام ميدان التحرير، مطالبين بإخلائه، بعد أن دعوا ضباط القوات المسلحة، الذين انضموا للاعتصام مرتدين ملابسهم العسكرية، بفض اعتصامهم.*

* وسنوافيكم بالتفاصيل لاحقاً..* ​
اليوم السابع


----------



## marmora jesus (9 أبريل 2011)

[YOUTUBE]G793yhiMA5k[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## marcelino (9 أبريل 2011)

*فيديو خطير جدا
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (9 أبريل 2011)

[YOUTUBE]E5pVU2HvgVs[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## marmora jesus (9 أبريل 2011)

[YOUTUBE]1b7JfE7ia9o[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## marmora jesus (9 أبريل 2011)

[YOUTUBE]YEWGzgAqsQQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## marcelino (9 أبريل 2011)

* عاجل..7 يرتدون زى القوات المسلحه  يدخلون ساحة ميدان التحرير  وينضمون للمعتصمين وسط هتاافات المعتصمين (رجاله.. رجاله)*


----------



## marcelino (9 أبريل 2011)

*الجيش: القبض على  42 متهماً فى أحداث التحرير بينهم 3 أجانب*


*  السبت، 9 أبريل  2011 - 20:12*​ *




*​ 
*كتب محمود سعد الدين*

​ *http://www.google.com/ig/adde?modul...com/svn/trunk/iGoogle/Gadgets/Youm7/Youm7.xml* *أعلن المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة فى المؤتمر الصحفى الذى يعقده حالياً، القبض على 42 متهماً، يتم التحقيق معهم الآن على خلفية أحداث التحرير فجر اليوم، من بينهم 8 أشخاص يرتدون زياً عسكرياً و 3 أجانب.

وسنوافيكم بالتفاصيل مع نهاية المؤتمر..*​


----------



## marcelino (9 أبريل 2011)

*جبهة شباب الثورة تدعو لمظاهرة حاشدة بالتحرير غداً*​ 

  السبت، 9 أبريل  2011 - 19:31​ *




                             ميدان التحرير*​ 
*كتبت نورا فخرى*​ *دعت جبهة شباب الثورة بالمحافظات، والتى تضم "شباب الجمعية الوطنية للتغيير، اتحاد شباب الثورة، اتحاد الطلاب الديمقراطى، اتحاد شباب مصر الحرة، اتحاد المناطق الشعبية بالقاهرة" إلى مظاهرة حاشدة بميدان التحرير غداً، وذلك رداً على ما شهده ميدان التحرير فجر اليوم، السبت، من أحداث دامية، وفقا لما يؤكده د. تقادم الخطيب أحد ممثلى الجبهة. 

وأكد تقادم لـ"اليوم السابع" أن أغلب الشباب الذى قبض عليه فجر اليوم السبت خلال عملية فض الميدان هم طلاب بالجامعات المصرية المختلفة، موضحاً أن عدد المقبوض عليهم بلغ 42 ناشطاً ومواطناً مصرياً، شاركوا فى اعتصام أمس للمطالبة بمحاكمة الرئيس السابق محمد حسنى مبارك وتنفيذ باقى مطالب الثورة.*


----------



## Twin (9 أبريل 2011)

*ايه ده كله ؟ حصل أمتي ؟*
*طب ما أنا كنت في التحرير أمبارح ع العصر كدة ... وكان بيس موت ... *
*كان في عربيات فشار وتمر هندي وعرق سوس وكسيكسي ورز بلبن وسندوتشات كبدة وسجق وكشري وفطاير وقرص وسجاير فرط وبيبسي كانز ... ومنشورات وعيال هتيفة وبنات بتتعاكس وتراب وزبالة في كل حتة وعادي يعني *
*بس المصيبة مكنش في كنتاكي :ranting:*​


----------



## Twin (9 أبريل 2011)

ثواني ثواني .... أنا بتكلم عن الجمعة مش السبت ....
هقوم ألبس وأنزل حالاً 
ممكن يوزعوا كنتاكي النهاردة ​


----------



## marcelino (9 أبريل 2011)

Twin قال:


> ثواني ثواني .... أنا بتكلم عن الجمعة مش السبت ....
> هقوم ألبس وأنزل حالاً
> ممكن يوزعوا كنتاكي النهاردة ​



*ههههههه وانا كمان روحت امبارح الساعه 8 كدة مكنش فى حاجه مريبه
واديتها لب سوبر علشان مزهقش بسرعه ههههه
*​


----------



## marcelino (9 أبريل 2011)

* مسئول عسكرى بالميدان يطالب المعتصمين الان بأخلاء فورى للميدان ويحذرهم  من البقاء حتى ساعات خظر التجول .. وحالة من الغضب تسيطر على المعتصمين .. وبعض المعتصمين بالفعل يتركون الميدان ..*


----------

